# هل تعرضت للاختراق وتود ايجاد ملفات المخت&#1585



## Yes_Or_No (1 يونيو 2006)

*هل تعرضت للاختراق وتود ايجاد ملفات المخت&#1585*

*## خاص بمن يملك لوحة تحكم Cpanel واحصائيات Awstats ##

وجدت طريقة بسيطة لمن تعرض للاختراق عن طريق ملف Shell يستطيع بها ايجاد الملفات التي استخدمها المخترق او لمن يود التأكد من خلو موقعه منها..

- ادخل لوحة تحكم الموقع Cpanel
- اختر Web/FTP Stats
- اختر Awstats
- ابحث عن Pages-URL (Top 25) وبجانبها اضغط Full List
- في خانة Filter اكتب php واضغط OK

هل القائمة طويلة ولديك منتدى؟
في نفس السطر يوجد Exclude filter، اكتب فيه archive ليقوم باستثناء البحث في هذا المجلد
(يمكنك التأكد من خلو مجلد archive باستعراضه اذ يحتوي على 3 ملفات فقط)

ستظهر لك الآن قائمة ملفات php المستخدمة، ابحث من الأسفل الى الأعلى..
لماذا؟
لأن الترتيب من الأكثر الى الأقل استخداما، وبالطبع ملف المخترق سيكون من اقلها

ما عليك الآن سوى استعراض الملفات بالضغط عليها..

ملحوظة، يمكنك من الأعلى من خيار Reported period اختيار الشهر او Year لعرض المفات التي استخدمت خلال هذه الفترة..
*​ 
*++++++++++++++++++++++++

*​*
*


----------



## Samir poet (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: هل تعرضت للاختراق وتود ايجاد ملفات المخت&a*

اشكرك اخويا الحبيب


----------



## تويا2 (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: هل تعرضت للاختراق وتود ايجاد ملفات المخت&a*

شكر الك اخي


----------

